
“Alphabet revealed abc.xyz–a move that could signal an end to .com” (2015) - PrimeDirective
https://www.wired.com/2015/08/alphabet-rewrites-the-domain-name-game/
======
Festro
Wow, hindsight is 20/20 eh?

Another good quote from the incredibly optimistic article:

“Obviously, Google believes in it if they’re rebranding on .xyz,”

No, they just thought that having abc.xyz would be a cute thing to do for
their parent company called 'Alphabet'. It's just a play on words as it were.
Suggesting it would cause a new .xyz bubble is actually kind of insane.

~~~
PrimeDirective
My thoughts exactly.

The problem with creating new TLDs is that .com/.org/.net/.country is so
engraved into people's minds as to what is a domain, that whenever someone
sees URLs like escape.ninja or even the ridiculous abc.xyz (which is just
self-indulgence), they don't even register as something you could enter in
your address bar. Unless maybe you add http(s) in front.

